# Another Shetland Stolen on A1 Shet News



## Cuffey (13 March 2009)

Stolen from Godstone Farm between 6th-8th March 09

Her name is KiKi, she's around 3 years old and is in foal. Foal due around June/July this year.
She is dark palomino/cream Dun with darker legs, tail and clear dorsal stripe and a lighter muzzle. Quite a big body and short legs, fully registered and micro-chipped.

(Picture taken last year so she's a bit bigger now)
My mobile number is 07763852987 which i have on at all tmes.  
Pic on http://www.shetland-pony.com/news/index.htm


----------



## joeanne (13 March 2009)

Im confused. is this mare still missing or was she part of the pair that she paid a ransom for?
from what the website says i am assuming they are all home now


----------



## Cuffey (13 March 2009)

I see it as a completely new theft
The wee mare stolen from Val Norris is much older
IF it is Godstone Farm which comes up on Google it is a 'petting farm' in Surrey


----------



## Cuffey (13 March 2009)

Now recovered--usual suspects!!


----------

